# Some one forgot to tell Rod Black...



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

... That Raptor Fans are listening to the game. The guy actually gets more excited about the other team scoring? WTF?

*********start Rant*********

Is there a hoops anouncer who is more anoying, inacurate and disintrested in the game of basketball?

To ROD it is another anouncing gig, like figure skating, curling and ten pin bowling.

As a hoops die hard I find his banter utterly offensive and from this point forward I refuse to listen to him - Radio on TV.

Poor Leo has to cover up for Rod's endless blather and blunders. Please TSN put in someone who knows about the game - how about that bald dude from the score? Or Eric Smith or someone who has a genuine intrest and knowledge of the game.

--> end Rant


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This is something that almost always comes up after a game on TSN or CTV. Rod just doesn't appeal to Raptors fans for a multitude of reasons.

The "bald guy from The Score" (Tim Micallef) is hilarious and I wish he called some games. Usually The Score gets other teams games, or just uses the ESPN audio feed when the Raps are shown.

You can't do any better than Chuck & Jack. Chuck and Leo are alright, maybe cause I'm used to Leo by now...

But when you get into the Rod Black's, the Suneill Joshi's (sp?) and Damian Goddard's... that's a big dip in quality.


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

i dunno,, i kinda like rod black...and tsn is 10x better than sportsnet


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bc_bjorkman</b>!
> i dunno,, i kinda like rod black...and tsn is 10x better than sportsnet


What do you like better TSN's graphics?

because Chuck Vs. Rod is a landslide - chuck rocks and his enthusiasm is genuine and rooted in love for the game.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> The "bald guy from The Score" (Tim Micallef) is hilarious and I wish he called some games.
> 
> You can't do any better than Chuck & Jack. Chuck and Leo are alright, maybe cause I'm used to Leo by now...


Chuck and Jack are Golden - Leo is a nice color man too.

Chuck Jack = NBA starters
Leo = NBA sixth man of the year
Rod = NBADL water boy:yes:

The thing TSN needs to understand is people can smell a fraud a mile away.


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

"Chuck and Jack are Golden - Leo is a nice color man too."

did u just refer to two men as "golden"

do u listen to the mary poppins soundtrack when nobodys around

do u find it hard to deny the fact that u have a sick obsession for knowledgable male broadcasters


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

I have always hated Rod no matter what sport he calls...


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bc_bjorkman</b>!
> "Chuck and Jack are Golden - Leo is a nice color man too."
> 
> did u just refer to two men as "golden"
> ...


yes,no,no I have a sick obsession with all things hoops but I am strait (not that there is anything wrong with that)



> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> I have always hated Rod no matter what sport he calls...


Here here!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

john saunders pwns all


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

this just in, charlz likes the taste of golden spray :laugh:

in the words of charlz:


> Originally posted by *charlz*!
> hhhhhhaaaaaayyyyyy guys, that's fabolous


:grinning: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> this just in, charlz dislikes the taste of golden spray


c'mon trick if you are going to rant on me start a new threat this is the anti-rod black - and pro Chuck thread.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Someone forgot to tell Rod Black he sucks...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> Someone forgot to tell Rod Black he sucks...


someone forgot to tell Rod Black to go back announcing figure skating and cheerleader championships


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

LEO RAUTINS is allright, but he talks mechanics of the game too much... it's like watching a basketball clinic video..  

sure I'd listen to him over the likes of Marv Albert, but c'mon, the best combo is:

JACK ARMSTRONG and CHUCK SWIRSKY


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> JACK ARMSTRONG and CHUCK SWIRSKY


they don't talk smack to one another as much as they used to :sigh:


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Great call on Tim McCaliff. He is by far the best reporter, and you can tell he is a basketball fan. Which you can't say for half the reporters on the major shows. (Rick Toth is the worst. Has no clue about ball with the inane comments he throws into his highlight commentary.

Armstrong is the best, Leo is OK too now that A.D. is gone

Chuck is great, but he MUST stop calling Leo "Big Boy". It makes me uncomfortable everytime he says it (4 times by present count)


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

The funny thing is that my girlfriend ( an ex figure skater) always complains about how bad Rod Black is at calling skating too! 

I guess he doesn't know anything at any sport, you have to wonder how he became "the guy" for TSn and CTV with such little knowledge of sports.

BTW . . . Did you guys see that article in the Star absolutely trashing Leo Rautins? IT was in like Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Who gives a bloody hell about Rod Black, and Chad Ford; it's such a coincidence how all the analysist's with 1 syllable for the first and last name suck bad.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bc_bjorkman</b>!
> i dunno,, i kinda like rod black...and tsn is 10x better than sportsnet


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Get off the Raptors board, put on the dunce cap, and put your head down in shame... oh yeah and never post on the Raptors board AGAIN!



Rod Black is the worst announcer I've ever seen/heard in my life. We are so lucky TSN is only doing like 5 games this year... I remember a couple years ago when they and CTV did about 30 games, we'd be bashing Rod Black on a regular basis.

Oh and TSN sucks so much... all they play is hockey, curling, bowling and poker. They're so terrible and when they try to do basketball they give us 3 losers (Dave Randwarf, Suneel Joshi and Rod freakin Black) who don't know jack **** about basketball.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


So "The Score" is the best sports channel? Heck, screw these channels, NBA TV owns all of them.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Also, the best announcer we ever had was John Saunders. Him & Leo beat Chuck & Leo any day.

Tim McCallef would be nice too, he's great.


And I like Kevin Harlan a lot. A lot of people trash him but he's great, he's got so much energy. He'll just announce a game normally and then when there's a good play he'll just bust his voice so hard.... it's great!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

In my opinion, I care a tiny bit about announcers (including Swirsky). The game is all that matters to me.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> In my opinion, I care a tiny bit about announcers (including Swirsky). The game is all that matters to me.


ok


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

Rod Black is a basketball novice.Take this example to heart everyone from the Seattle game on sunday.

Rod Black "Jalen Rose has been shooting horrible today"

5 minutes later after Rose hits a jump shot

Rod Black "Jalen Rose is having a monster game he can't be stopped today"


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> Rod Black is a basketball novice.Take this example to heart everyone from the Seattle game on sunday.
> 
> Rod Black "Jalen Rose has been shooting horrible today"
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

what i like about TSN:
are the sports news and recap, i really hate the crew of Sportsnet outside of Jodi Vance. 

what i hate about TSN:
everything else


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

"they try to do basketball they give us 3 losers (Dave Randwarf, Suneel Joshi and Rod freakin Black) who don't know jack **** about basketball."

did u just diss sunil joshi?

now its personal..


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

oh, i c quite a few of you have been bashing suneel joshi..

u can bash me about the rod black comment but

this is where i draw the line


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

does anyone remember a few years ago on tsn Raps vs Rockets( i think) and rob black like the genius that he is said VC was aproching a triple double in points,turnovers and minutes?? as for this channel arguing the score is by FAR the best bball channel, court sufing owns!!!! then sportsnet, then TSN


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bc_bjorkman</b>!
> oh, i c quite a few of you have been bashing suneel joshi..
> 
> u can bash me about the rod black comment but
> ...


Joshi is horrible. Not only does he know just as little about basketball as Rod Black, but I remember he did announcing for a game once... he was TERRIBLE! He sounded like the guy from Simple Plan on top of the fact that he couldn't annoucne for his life.

Mike Duthie did a game once and even he was better than Joshi. That's how bad Suneel is.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Joshi gives me the impression he is a legit newsman who never made it. I really doubt he has any interest in being a sports broadcaster. In all the times I've seen him do SportsCentre I don't remember him demonstrating any knowledge not printed for him on a teleprompter. When he does half-time for the Raps, he just spits out numbers and lets the other guys (Heeney, used to be Triano, etc) do all the thinking. And he certainly hasn't shown he can call a ball game.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> Rod Black is a basketball novice.Take this example to heart everyone from the Seattle game on sunday.
> 
> Rod Black "Jalen Rose has been shooting horrible today"
> ...


exactly thank you!

- did someone email the link to this thread to TSN program director?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Out of every single profesional job in the world, Joshi and Black's jobs are so easy to get that it takes a dumbass to become a Josho or Black.


----------

